# Tiger Barbs



## ChannaLover (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey all, recently got a problem with my tiger barbs which I've been keeping for 2 weeks. Currently I noticed (only 1) that a tiger barb is losing his stripe colour and constantly swimming almost vertically. I remember reading somewhere about this brig a sign of disease I think but I would help to know what exactly I happening... I live in Singapore so the average water temperature is maybe +- 24c... He's being kept in a shoal of around 16 fish and his tank mates are a clown knife, a spiny back eel, a pleco, a silver arowana and an iridescent shark. All the fish listed out are quite small being maybe 4" or less and they have a peaceful temperament. Listed them out to see if maybe their habits or something I don't know of could affect the barb. Also I don't know if this is important but a couple days back some of the barbs had a dark green tinge to their stripes when looked at from an angle but they are fine now. Other than that the only case of any illnesses was a tiger shovelnose 2" which got itch, being treated now... Removed him immediately from tank upon notice of the spots... Thanks for taking your time to read this!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although I think tiger barbs are one of the meanest little fish,I would think he stands little chance with the knife or arrowanna.If it fits in their mouth they eat it.
Good chance the little guy knows his days are numbered,when he saw his nieghbors!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

> Also I don't know if this is important but a couple days back some of the barbs had a dark green tinge to their stripes when looked at from an angle but they are fine now.


The iridescent greenish color in the black stripes is normal (mine all have that). When you say "shoal of 16", is this the number of barbs or the total of all fish in the tank? Barbs should be kept in schools of at least 6-8; more is even better. I've been keeping barbs for close to 2 years now and the school always has a pecking order..1 or 2 barbs are usually the "leaders" or kings of the tank (usually the largest, most robust barbs). Smaller weaker barbs are usually the peons..they don't fair too well and are sometimes picked and nipped on by the other barbs. 



> Other than that the only case of any illnesses was a tiger shovelnose 2" which got itch, being treated now... Removed him immediately from tank upon notice of the spots...


Unfortunately, if one fish has signs of Ich, the tank is already contaminated with it. Ich _can_ live in the gills and cannot be seen easily. The barb you mentioned of having problems may have Ich and is struggling even though no spots are noticeable. It would be better to treat the entire tank IMO.

As far as the other tank mates being compatible with barbs, I'll let others (like coralbandit) chime in with more info on that as I have never kept the other fish you mentioned. I agree totally with coralbandit...they* can be* mean little fish! But usually only within their own species.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have kept barbs of many kinds and tigers are definitely the meanest little fish I've ever kept! As far as the knife and the arawana one of them will likely eat them. The knife might become a snack to the arawana once it grows. But yes the barbs need to have 6 fish minimum and will establish a pecking order for everything. Their cool fish within their own group. And when their is enough of them they will only bother each other. Big question is how many tigers/other fish.


----------

